# Properties Plus : Advanced properties



## blackpearl (Dec 15, 2006)

Properties Plus is an Explorer shell extension that lets you modify file attributes, file extensions and time stamps by simply right-clicking. Properties Plus adds a new menu item to the context menu that appears when you right click on a file. You can select a single file, multiple files, or select files contained within folders. You can then easily modify the file attributes, file extensions and the time and date stamps of those files.

This small utility comes very helpful when you want to change the extension of any file. Instead of the usual long process of going to tools>folder options and then allowing "Show extensions of known files" etc, you can just right click and choose "Properties Plus" and then change the extension to whatever you want. Also helpful to quickly hide any file by disguising it. 

*i14.tinypic.com/400b9qs.jpg........*i13.tinypic.com/4dph9ow.jpg

*Context menu and Main window*


*Download*

*mikrocomputertechnik.fh-mannheim.de/Download/Software/Freeware/Properties Plus v1.65/pplus165.exe


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## techtronic (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## Ron (Sep 16, 2007)

Unable To Download


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 17, 2007)

Even rapidshare link says file not found. Please correct the link.
Here is the correct link: *mikrocomputertechnik.fh-mannheim.de/Download/Software/Freeware/Properties Plus v1.65/pplus165.exe


----------



## Ron (Sep 18, 2007)

thnks


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 20, 2007)

It says cant run 16 bit windows program.


----------

